# Jonas brothers to Perform at Saddleback Church's Easter Service



## Andres (Mar 16, 2010)

Me thinketh this violates the RPW...

Jonas brothers to Perform at Saddleback Church 

Not only will the Jonas brothers be there, but the service will be held at Angel Stadium. It will also be broadcast live online. There's bumper stickers and everything! From their Easter website:


> "This Easter will be unlike any we’ve had at Saddleback before, as we rejoice together for one momentous service at Angels Stadium in Anaheim. We’ll have special guests, inspiring worship, and Pastor Rick will take a memorable look back at where we’ve been as a church, and most importantly, talk about the future."


----------



## au5t1n (Mar 16, 2010)

Check out this magazine cover of them: The Museum of Idolatry: Jonas Brothers to Perform at Saddleback's Easter Service. Underneath their name on the front cover are the words, "God! Girls! Guitars!"


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow, How lame. *The Jonas bothers made the cover of Rolling Stone? ** Rock and Roll will never be the same. LOL. 
*

And this is news? Rich Warren does not adhere to the RPW. So what is this about? Whatever.


----------



## au5t1n (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, maybe I'm naive, but I would not have expected this decision of Warren, in spite of his faults.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 16, 2010)

I predict... Rich Warren the Next inline for Robert Schuller's job.


----------



## ClayPot (Mar 16, 2010)

Am I sensing a little bit of jealousy from several of you that the Jonas brothers won't be leading acapella psalm-singing at your church this weekend?


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 16, 2010)

You guys are always griping about something. You are why Jesus said, "You are like children sitting in the marketplace and calling to one another,
“‘We played the flute for you, and guitars, and drums and you did not dance!"

Rick Warren has more spirituality in his little finger than Benny Hinn has in his entire hair-do and no one complains about Benny Hinn.

Rick has brought us great celebrity power and God is lucky to have him, and don't forget the power of Hula worship.
"The combination of Jesus + Hula is so mighty that I am blessed to be able to share my devotion for the Lord in motion. *  For the past six years, I have served in Leadership as a spiritual-growth encourager and prayer warrior. Glory be to God for His*Fruit of the Spirit."

How can you argue with a woman church leader who holds the office of "Spiritual-Growth Encourager"? Huh?

You guys had better get on board or in the words of Larry Norman, you will be "left behind"!


----------



## Christopher88 (Mar 16, 2010)

The Church has wasted God's money on hiring a non Christian music band. (The brothers are Mainline Christian, but there music is not) I'm not as concerned as what music they are playing but the message. 
Rick is going to talk about where the Church has gone and where its going. 
This is Easter leave politics out Easter.


----------



## ubermadchen (Mar 16, 2010)

Yay! Now I can finally get excited about easter!!!


----------



## Gloria (Mar 16, 2010)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> .....
> _And this is news_? Rich *Warren does not adhere to the RPW*. So what is this about? Whatever.



I wouldn't have said it so bluntly, but I do agree.


----------



## Andres (Mar 16, 2010)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I predict... Rich Warren the Next inline for Robert Schuller's job.


 
why would Rick Warren take that small peas job? His church is far larger and his influence far bigger than anything Schuller is doing. I'm not saying that's a good thing either.

---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------




PuritanCovenanter said:


> Wow, How lame. *The Jonas bothers made the cover of Rolling Stone? ** Rock and Roll will never be the same. LOL.
> *
> 
> And this is news? Rich Warren does not adhere to the RPW. So what is this about? Whatever.



My comments about it violating the RPW were meant to be sarcastic. Sorry for offending you.


----------



## Curt (Mar 16, 2010)

Come to Covenant Baptist Church on that day. We will have music by "the congregation," sung from hymnals (you remember those?).


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 16, 2010)

Andres said:


> Me thinketh this violates the RPW...
> 
> Jonas brothers to Perform at Saddleback Church
> 
> ...


 
And all the people said..."YAWN".

Really, who gives a flying leap what Rick Warren and his tribe do?


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 16, 2010)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I predict... Rich Warren the Next inline for Robert Schuller's job.


 
Except that Schuller's daughter already has Schuller's job.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 16, 2010)

Andres said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > I predict... Rich Warren the Next inline for Robert Schuller's job.
> ...


 
Andrew,
I wasn't offended. I was being sarcastic also. I am mostly saddened that it took me so long to adhere to the Word of God and get to know it. I could be a bit more gracious and need to be sometimes. I am sure the Jonas brothers are good kids. I don't think I could handle the fame that they or Rick Warren have. To whom much is given much will be required. Can you imagine having to give an account for such fame and fortune? 

Be Encouraged Brother


----------



## py3ak (Mar 16, 2010)

I blame Carl Trueman for this. Were it not for his extensive influence with Rick Warren it seems unlikely such an invitation would have been extended. I'd blame him for Swine Flue, also, but I think if he had been the mastermind behind it, it would have been worse and more dramatic.



> Up to this point, (at least as far as I am aware), nobody has yet blamed me for the worldwide economic downturn, Swine Flu, or the popularity of the Jonas Brothers; but, hey, it is surely only a matter of time before the true extent of my evil is outed on the net.


----------



## Berean (Mar 16, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Easter Schmeaster. Who cares? Exalting that Lord's Day above any other Lord's Day is a profanation of the Lord's Day, especially due to the manner in which it will be "observed."


 
Hey Josh, I was in Walmart today and they had a whole selection of "Joel Osteen Easter Cards" on display. I didn't buy any. 



> American Greetings Corp has introduced a new collection of greeting cards from the New York Times best-selling author that feature the same inspirational messages that have made him the most watched minister in the United States.



Joel Osteen's Messages Now Available on Greeting Cards | Christianpost.com


----------

